# Transporting an SUP on a skiff?



## Jomofro (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a 17' Mitzi that I keep in the Bahamas. On my last trip to the islands I brought out an inflatable SUP which has opened up new areas for me fish. The SUP is deadly in super-skinny, soft-bottomed areas that are out of reach for the skiff and a pain in the ass to wade. Some of the areas I fish are a 15-20 mile run from the dock. I would love to safely transport the SUP on the skiff without having to inflate/deflate on every run. The only solution I have found involves a pair of SUP holders that drop into gunnel-mounted rod holders (i.e. Manta racks). I'm not about to plug a couple of rod holders into a gunnel so I'm wondering if anyone has another solution for this. Any advice or suggestion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If youre running that far best bet is to inflate (12v inflator?) ive got a couple cheap rigid sup from sams ,tow them w flats boat stack them w bay boat. Anyone say “ mothership “ ? enjoy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

East Cape has some photos somewhere of a skiff rack setup for hauling kayaks that runs overhead from the console to poling platform. Google and you will find it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> East Cape has some photos somewhere of a skiff rack setup for hauling kayaks that runs overhead from the console to poling platform. Google and you will find it.


Yep, and there is a Lostmen that is listed on boattrader in LA that isn’t for sale anymore with the same set up (maybe the same boat).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

We just toss them in the boat and hold on. One of them is long enough to stand on it's side and tie off to the front and rear platform legs but that's too much work. Just make sure it doesn't catch too much air or it will fly out of the boat and take your sunglasses with it.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

These might work.. https://www.mantaracks.com/


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Part of the problem with transporting most SUP's onboard is most epoxy SUP's are just to fragile and damage easily when banged around... the roto-molded ones are rather heavy to manage. Inflatables seem to be a good alternative.... I love sight fishing from my paddleboard.

That overhead rack system looks to be the best method, for long term tarnsport especially in choppy waters, and it could give ya some shade.

I recently saw an advert for one that is self inflatable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

krash said:


> Part of the problem wit htransporting most SUP's onboard is most epoxy SUP's are just to fragile and damage easily when banged around... the roto-molded ones are rather heavy to manage. Inflatables seem to be a good alternative.... I love sight fishing from my paddleboard.
> 
> That overhead rack system looks to be the best method, for long term tarnsport especially in choppy waters, and it could give ya some shade.
> 
> I recently saw an advert for one that is self inflatable.


Some foam pipe insulation zip tied over the overhead pipe rack would be ideal but not pretty. Who cares as long as it is functional I guess.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Tow it! Have a place in Belize with a similar situation, we tow all our boards behind a 1444 salt marsh with guests on the skiff. Just center your towline using the poling platform, tie a dock line to the front of board or through front hold if you have a BOTE brand and tow it as far as you need to go.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Tow it! Have a place in Belize with a similar situation, we tow all our boards behind a 1444 salt marsh with guests on the skiff. Just center your towline using the poling platform, tie a dock line to the front of board or through front hold if you have a BOTE brand and tow it as far as you need to go.


How fast can you tow a couple SUP's before they want to flap in the breeze ?


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

krash said:


> How fast can you tow a couple SUP's before they want to flap in the breeze ?


 Not sure how fast but we do 25-28mph with no issues. Im sure at 50 they may want to fly, but any rack or similar surface area exposure isn't going that fast either.


----------

